
Ask HN: Approached to be consultant for hedge fund research group - matt_the_bass
Hi all
Does anyone have any experience working as an industry expert consultant for a hedge fund run research group? I recently was and they seem legit as in they are part of a major fund. They offered to pay me a really high retainer for about 1 hour per month of conference call to discuss things in my industry. This seems a little too good to be true. Any thoughts?
======
gesman
Take a retainer.

Unless they are operating from Nigeria and are asking a small fee to initiate
wire transfer of retainer.

------
simon_acca
What’s the worst case scenario anyway?

------
pinewurst
Do they need anyone else? :)

